# Quick! I need an estimate for a garage sale (wall clock)



## Mother Goose (Jun 28, 2006)

A lady near me is moving tomorrow and desperate to unload a clock. I think she has no idea what the clock is worth, but neither do I. She told me it's an Ansonia "Gold Medallion" wall clock, but I've e-mailed her for a photo, model number, and details about its condition.

I already saw it once when I was over there last, but never looked it over closely. I think it looks a lot like this one here and here. I will forward you guys more details as I get them, but I'm hoping you can give me a ballpark figure as to what to expect.










I don't really _need_ this, but I do like mechanical watches, and if I can get it at an absolute steal, it might be nice. I'm pretty sure that if I give her any 'reasonable' figure, she'll accept it. But I have no idea what's a resonable figure.


----------



## 124Spider (Feb 1, 2009)

Without knowing anything about this clock, it's not possible to give much of a guess.

Go on eBay. Ansonia made lots of clocks back in the day, and many are for sale on eBay at any given time.

In real good shape, perhaps a couple hundred dollars would be fair, but that's a WAG.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It's policy on WUS not to give an estimate. Sorry.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

It is a recent production clock that likely uses a german 8 day mechanical movement. If you find recent auctions of newer model Ansonia clocks on Ebay then the realized price would be a guideline for value. Be sure to post your decision!


----------

